# BEST dual sim CDMA +GSM phone



## gurujee (Oct 13, 2011)

friends, want to have a CDMA phone but would be great if it can be dual gsm+cdma slot phone ?

or it be wise to go for single sim cdma ?

how is Videocon VC1424
Flipkart.com: Videocon VC1424: Mobile


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 14, 2011)

have a look at samsung 160 and 259...the price at flipkart is high,in local market they are available at a much lower price....


----------

